# maple mountain golden retrievers, utah



## goldenmommy (Sep 5, 2009)

We found yet another breeder with a litter, they post clearances but they are breeding a carrier to a carrier of ich and I thought this was supposed to be something to watch out for, anyone have any feedback on this breeder?


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

It appears they charge $3,000 for a pet puppy. Their January litter has no clearances on the parents. The dam only has OFA prelim hips and elbows done at 14 months. The sire they use for all of their upcoming litters, Umka, has foreign certifications.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

I looked through their other dams briefly and found a blatant lie. They list Summers elbows as "OFA - Fair." OFA only has one passing grade, Normal. I found her on OFA and she's actually Grade 1 dysplastic. She's one of the girls with puppies due in March. https://www.ofa.org/advanced-search?appnum=1898416


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

maple mountain golden retrievers, utah ... why do people such as this continue harming our breed by producing puppies?
I didn't look them up- didn't even go to the site- but ArchersMom's discovery on the one bitch's elbows told me all I need to know. 
Think of all the puppy people who read this site and believe they are buying a dog whose sire and dam have clearances... I would state their name and put their site link here just so google would get it quicker if anyone searches them but I cannot find the site myself...


----------



## rosegold (Nov 9, 2016)

Here is the website:
Maple Mountain English Creams https://www.maplemountainenglishcream.com/
Orem, Utah


As ArchersMom mentioned above, the dam of the current litter, Rosie, is being bred on preliminary hip and elbow clearances only (final clearances done after age 2 are recommended). As already stated, the other bitch on their page Sweet Summersette is misleadingly listed as fair elbows when in reality, elbows are failed AND for some reason, the incorrect AKC number is listed for this dog on their website.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

rosegold said:


> Here is the website:
> Maple Mountain English Creams https://www.maplemountainenglishcream.com/
> Orem, Utah
> 
> ...


thanks- I was googling (go figure ) Maple Mountain Golden Retrievers.... not ECs.
I just find this sad, people selling puppies who have nothing behind them for $3500 and offering breeding rights for an additional $500 .... of course, if they had pedigrees they themselves built, they would not see $500 as nearly enough but I suspect this sort of breeder has no idea what that sentence means. Can anyone tell me the breeder's name? It says they adhere to the GRCA CoE- which would imply they are members and I want to look that up and report to the watchdogs if they are not members (for using the logo). But it is obvious when they sign if they are members that they do not read their agreement since they are not adhering to it.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Prism Goldens said:


> thanks- I was googling (go figure ) Maple Mountain Golden Retrievers.... not ECs.
> I just find this sad, people selling puppies who have nothing behind them for $3500 and offering breeding rights for an additional $500 .... of course, if they had pedigrees they themselves built, they would not see $500 as nearly enough but I suspect this sort of breeder has no idea what that sentence means. Can anyone tell me the breeder's name? It says they adhere to the GRCA CoE- which would imply they are members and I want to look that up and report to the watchdogs if they are not members (for using the logo). But it is obvious when they sign if they are members that they do not read their agreement since they are not adhering to it.


Following k9data links, I found her name listed as Staci Baker.

http://k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=875119


----------



## dogdad (Jan 13, 2019)

anyone ever follow up on this?


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

She is not a GRCA member as of Dec 15, last roster I have.

So now I went to go find the statement so I can report her and they will make her take it down, if she says she is a member and isn't but I can't find it.


----------



## dogdad (Jan 13, 2019)

I ask because my daughter bought a dog from her. I am wondering what makes a puppy mill, based on the description and condition of how the dogs were living.


----------



## Maggie'sVoice (Apr 4, 2018)

People need to understand that once you read English Creams being advertised the odds of them being a reputable breeder it usually between slim and none. Reputable breeders do not breed based on colors and certainly don't advertise colors. Everything everyone found so far on this breeder is totally expected and not surprising.


----------



## Lauren Gorsuch (Jul 29, 2019)

I stumbled across this “breeders” pedigrees on k9data. One of her dogs is full siblings to my dog. I noticed some alarming back breeding happening. I hope it is a mistake but cannot be sure... has anyone seen something like this? Sir Wall-e of Canterbury is appearing as the grand father on the dams side and great grandfather on the sires. https://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=997973


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

That's very likely correct. What's especially unfortunate about linebreeding on that particular dog is that he never passed and/or failed elbows. Several of his offspring failed hips and appear to have failed elbows as well. He's probably a large contributor to the litters COI(coefficient of inbreeding). K9DATA will calculate the percentage within about 2-4 weeks from entry.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

I visited the site again- just for a minute or two before I got so irritated I had to just leave. Breeding carrier to carrier, selling breeding rights for $1k extra on top of an already overpriced puppy, it is just disgusting to me.


----------



## Lauren Gorsuch (Jul 29, 2019)

Lauren Gorsuch said:


> I stumbled across this “breeders” pedigrees on k9data. One of her dogs is full siblings to my dog. I noticed some alarming back breeding happening. I hope it is a mistake but cannot be sure... has anyone seen something like this? Sir Wall-e of Canterbury is appearing as the grand father on the dams side and great grandfather on the sires. https://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=997973


Not to add, I reached out to the breeder of my boy (full siblings with one of dogs @maple mountain) to inquire about the situation and see if she knew of any details as she’s lives in the same area. She was appalled at the practice and will be doing further research and speaking to a few of her contacts who own dogs that are appearing in that pedigree. She was very disheartened to hear of the issues happening.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

You should realize that this breeding method is not necessarily a bad one, but the way this breeder is using it is uncalled for. 
The dog who is the focus of this breeding is not a safe one to use in this way. https://www.ofa.org/advanced-search?f=sr&appnum=1520141 None of the dogs in the OFA record have an adequate cardiac exam, this dog clearly didn't pass elbows, his dam didn't pass hips, offspring are a trainwreck, half of his siblings didn't pass something, its just crazy to do this breeding on this dog. NOT the method, which using the 'right' dogs would be fine. But THIS breeding, very bad idea in any thinking person's mind.


----------



## Staci Baker (Aug 17, 2020)

staci Baker here, I want to clarify as none of you actually took the time to call me up and ask about my program. 1. I dont line breed, Sir Wallee is NOT my dog, never has been. 2. I dont breed Carrier to Carrier, back in like 2012 we did, it wasn't a known thing. 3. We don't have a OFA cardiologist in Utah as of 2019. We do now and they charge over $600 for the report. Those in Utah are going across state lines to find ones as there are not ones here. 4. I use English Cream to let people know what I'm selling. How many times did I look at websites trying to sift out the cream color. To me it helps people know i breed the really light color. I dont claim its another breed, or anything other than a Golden Retriever. I do inform my buyers that the health of a golden be it cream or yellow are the same, there was 1 study done but no others. 5. I was GRAC member but it has Definitely lapsed, I can and will take it off my website. 6. My website has been outdated for a while, so call me. 7. All my girls with OFA prelims on hips have had Pennhip after 2 years of age. Im a firm believer in Pennhip vs OFA. But even so on OFAs own website they acknowledge that preliminary results done after 1 years old are nearly 93% of not changing. So what its the big deal? 93% is a number many would bet money on, and dogs. Why 2 years old? Probably so OFA can get more money or curve the breeding population as not to breed after 2. That's fine, but growth plates and % of change after 1% is so ridiculously low it can't be that. I DO the research on genetics and health clearences. 8. I'm not a puppy mill, I have alot of dogs, I retire them and they stay with us most of the time unless some circumstances say a family member a friend wants our dogs. We raise all our dogs on 7 acres where they can run freely. They have a large 2200sqft barn/kennel call it what you want, it has air conditioning and heat. We have fresh ground water that runs the length of their house for fresh running water. We used to feed Victof but I didn't like that the dogs didn't like it very much. We switched to Costco Kirtland natural domain and purinia pro plan focus. Meat is the number 1 ingredient. Yes its true i don't feed Raw. We do feed 1 egg a day as well to our dogs for added fat and protein. Our puppies are raised in our laundry room from birth to 8 weeks old. If you buy our puppies you get videos of our puppies and mommy dogs nearly weekly. We have nothing to hide in our care. 9. Some of our dogs had grade 1 dysplasia on elbow, but they were not bred until they had tests redone and normal results. I have had 4 goldens that had grade 1 elbows and fair hips. They came from patents with great hips and elbow scores, they have other littermates that passed as well. Mine however, were fat puppies. So I learned the hard way that genetics in my opinion is only maybe 10% of a poor score, but weight factor is HUGE. I got those same girls back to a great weight and low and behold scores came in normal...another reason why OFA isn't a great score system and I prefer Pennhip. I can debate dogs and scores and practices all day long, but would appreciate if people would actually call people before they slander their name across a board with misinformation. Inbreeding comment was my last straw... all my puppies have a COI of less than 5%. I purchase dogs from all over and run K9 before I breed them. Again Walle of Canterbury is not my dog. That dog belongs to a woman named Wendy. You can see my dogs and pedigrees on my website. From time to time there may be a typo. But all my buyers request copies of certificates and I gladly send them right over. Again I have nothing to hide. If I have a breeding coming up and the dam is not listed on my site I send over the clearences so the buyer can make an educated decision whats best for them. I dont hold anyone to a deposit if they change their mind. I dont want anyone feeling stuck with my dogs. I run a great program. I dont feel I have to pay to be in a club that doesn't do any checking to be a member to tell my buyers I'm reputable. Yes everyone , breeders pay money and just like that they are part of the reputable Golden club. Silly! I breed more than 4 litters on average a year. So yes I have had AKC come and do an audit, they inspect paperwork, kennels, dog health, microchips all went fine and passed. They schedule them every year or every other year. Next if you're so inclined i have young children, my husband and I are older. We did home health and hospice for nearly 15 years. We are retired and raising our young kids now and our animals.


----------



## Staci Baker (Aug 17, 2020)

Prism Goldens said:


> You should realize that this breeding method is not necessarily a bad one, but the way this breeder is using it is uncalled for.
> The dog who is the focus of this breeding is not a safe one to use in this way. https://www.ofa.org/advanced-search?f=sr&appnum=1520141 None of the dogs in the OFA record have an adequate cardiac exam, this dog clearly didn't pass elbows, his dam didn't pass hips, offspring are a trainwreck, half of his siblings didn't pass something, its just crazy to do this breeding on this dog. NOT the method, which using the 'right' dogs would be fine. But THIS breeding, very bad idea in any thinking person's mind.


This is NOT my dog? Not sure why he is being claimed as mine. He is in Utah but not mine. Sir Wallee of Canterbury above. I purchased one of his puppies as my 1st dog. He was never bred and died of cancer at age 3. 
Thanks, Staci Baker


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

1. no one said he was your dog. The COI does appear to be built on him, his owner is (on k9data) Wendy Hall.
2. The ICT DNA test was available in 2012. No reason to use that as an excuse, but glad you're not breeding carriers or affected to each other anymore.
3. there are at least 2 in SLC, and one in Sunset UT, and probably others- I don't live there and have no reason to search them out but if you are breeding Goldens, a cardiologist heart check is part of the cost of doing business just like any other clearance. Not doing clearances and at a timely age is on your ethics.
4. English Cream- so much to dispute there, but odds are excellent the ones you call that are not from England.
5. It is a false claim to have GRCA member on your site.
6. What is the big deal on 24 months? It's called 'best practices' and anyone who doesn't follow best practices is risking their puppy people's finances and the health of the puppies they purchased in good faith.
Sending over copies of prelims or a PH report that is not on a public database is hardly educating the buyer so they can make a good decision- these are largely people who just want a dog to love.
Unless you live on a route to a HVB, AKC does not typically do yearly checks on breeders- just the high volume people- that's nothing to be proud of. AKC does not claim to know pedigrees, or any other thing re: Goldens.
And jfyi- no one does elbows in the US but OFA. If they are not there, they are presumed failed.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Change history for Just Jolly Jersey Jo This is your animal? Her COI is almost higher on the dog we're discussing whose offspring/downline is a train wreck on OFA than is the average for ALL the dogs together in her top 5- 6.7% likelihood HIS genes directly inherited from him. And the breed average is 8.2% total.


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

I'm just going to throw this out here.... I drive over 4 hrs (1 way) to another state to get a cardio. clearance on my dogs. And I don't breed  Lots of heart issues in this breed and only needs to be done once. FWIW I also drive this same distance to get their eyes checked yearly.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

puddles everywhere said:


> I'm just going to throw this out here.... I drive over 4 hrs (1 way) to another state to get a cardio. clearance on my dogs. And I don't breed  Lots of heart issues in this breed and only needs to be done once. FWIW I also drive this same distance to get their eyes checked yearly.


and you don't breed your dogs! That says sooooo much. Care vs money.


----------



## alexyandthegoldens (Sep 29, 2020)

Lauren Gorsuch said:


> Not to add, I reached out to the breeder of my boy (full siblings with one of dogs @maple mountain) to inquire about the situation and see if she knew of any details as she’s lives in the same area. She was appalled at the practice and will be doing further research and speaking to a few of her contacts who own dogs that are appearing in that pedigree. She was very disheartened to hear of the issues happening.


..


----------



## Bruce’s-mom (9 mo ago)

Prism Goldens said:


> thanks- I was googling (go figure ) Maple Mountain Golden Retrievers.... not ECs.
> I just find this sad, people selling puppies who have nothing behind them for $3500 and offering breeding rights for an additional $500 .... of course, if they had pedigrees they themselves built, they would not see $500 as nearly enough but I suspect this sort of breeder has no idea what that sentence means. Can anyone tell me the breeder's name? It says they adhere to the GRCA CoE- which would imply they are members and I want to look that up and report to the watchdogs if they are not members (for using the logo). But it is obvious when they sign if they are members that they do not read their agreement since they are not adhering to it.


 they just got shut down by the state for animal abuse. 83 dogs seized. I have a golden retriever that I got a few years ago, and I wanted to post this here in case you know anyone who got a puppy from them.





Utah County Sheriff's Office Media - News Details







sheriff.utahcounty.gov


----------



## Jaspercat97 (9 mo ago)

Staci Baker said:


> staci Baker here, I want to clarify as none of you actually took the time to call me up and ask about my program. 1. I dont line breed, Sir Wallee is NOT my dog, never has been. 2. I dont breed Carrier to Carrier, back in like 2012 we did, it wasn't a known thing. 3. We don't have a OFA cardiologist in Utah as of 2019. We do now and they charge over $600 for the report. Those in Utah are going across state lines to find ones as there are not ones here. 4. I use English Cream to let people know what I'm selling. How many times did I look at websites trying to sift out the cream color. To me it helps people know i breed the really light color. I dont claim its another breed, or anything other than a Golden Retriever. I do inform my buyers that the health of a golden be it cream or yellow are the same, there was 1 study done but no others. 5. I was GRAC member but it has Definitely lapsed, I can and will take it off my website. 6. My website has been outdated for a while, so call me. 7. All my girls with OFA prelims on hips have had Pennhip after 2 years of age. Im a firm believer in Pennhip vs OFA. But even so on OFAs own website they acknowledge that preliminary results done after 1 years old are nearly 93% of not changing. So what its the big deal? 93% is a number many would bet money on, and dogs. Why 2 years old? Probably so OFA can get more money or curve the breeding population as not to breed after 2. That's fine, but growth plates and % of change after 1% is so ridiculously low it can't be that. I DO the research on genetics and health clearences. 8. I'm not a puppy mill, I have alot of dogs, I retire them and they stay with us most of the time unless some circumstances say a family member a friend wants our dogs. We raise all our dogs on 7 acres where they can run freely. They have a large 2200sqft barn/kennel call it what you want, it has air conditioning and heat. We have fresh ground water that runs the length of their house for fresh running water. We used to feed Victof but I didn't like that the dogs didn't like it very much. We switched to Costco Kirtland natural domain and purinia pro plan focus. Meat is the number 1 ingredient. Yes its true i don't feed Raw. We do feed 1 egg a day as well to our dogs for added fat and protein. Our puppies are raised in our laundry room from birth to 8 weeks old. If you buy our puppies you get videos of our puppies and mommy dogs nearly weekly. We have nothing to hide in our care. 9. Some of our dogs had grade 1 dysplasia on elbow, but they were not bred until they had tests redone and normal results. I have had 4 goldens that had grade 1 elbows and fair hips. They came from patents with great hips and elbow scores, they have other littermates that passed as well. Mine however, were fat puppies. So I learned the hard way that genetics in my opinion is only maybe 10% of a poor score, but weight factor is HUGE. I got those same girls back to a great weight and low and behold scores came in normal...another reason why OFA isn't a great score system and I prefer Pennhip. I can debate dogs and scores and practices all day long, but would appreciate if people would actually call people before they slander their name across a board with misinformation. Inbreeding comment was my last straw... all my puppies have a COI of less than 5%. I purchase dogs from all over and run K9 before I breed them. Again Walle of Canterbury is not my dog. That dog belongs to a woman named Wendy. You can see my dogs and pedigrees on my website. From time to time there may be a typo. But all my buyers request copies of certificates and I gladly send them right over. Again I have nothing to hide. If I have a breeding coming up and the dam is not listed on my site I send over the clearences so the buyer can make an educated decision whats best for them. I dont hold anyone to a deposit if they change their mind. I dont want anyone feeling stuck with my dogs. I run a great program. I dont feel I have to pay to be in a club that doesn't do any checking to be a member to tell my buyers I'm reputable. Yes everyone , breeders pay money and just like that they are part of the reputable Golden club. Silly! I breed more than 4 litters on average a year. So yes I have had AKC come and do an audit, they inspect paperwork, kennels, dog health, microchips all went fine and passed. They schedule them every year or every other year. Next if you're so inclined i have young children, my husband and I are older. We did home health and hospice for nearly 15 years. We are retired and raising our young kids now and our animals.








Utah County Sheriff's Office Media - News Details







sheriff.utahcounty.gov





funny how this aged. Hopefully they throw the book at you and your scumbag husband.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Wow. Just wow. Those photos contrasted w Staci Baker's comments about always having fresh running water running the length of their upscale kennels blows my mind. 
Just wow. I can't even see a way to clean those raised grates shown in one of the photos. 
Poor dogs. This whole ECGR breeding scam (and to me, that's all it is- what good breeder exports from Eastern Euro to people that are uninvolved in a breed and want them for their repro parts, and what good breeder imports them from same solely to use their uteruses? None. None ever ) is not getting better with information and education, it is getting worse. More of them every day, attempting to appear ethical because if we've done nothing else, we've told them what's missing and the new ones just put that in the lying websites. 
Wow. I hope they alter all the animals, including the ones pregnant, and I hope they give them rescue status.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Sharp contrast between what this liar said here last year and this: (get your hankies out) I'd like to see this "Breeder" caked with feces and kept in a pen... no water...


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

This made me tear up. Horrific people!


----------



## Rion05 (Jan 4, 2016)

Tears. 😭 What a way to treat our beloved breed. THIS is exactly why reputable breeders get so protective about their dogs.


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Prism Goldens said:


> Sharp contrast between what this liar said here last year and this: (get your hankies out) I'd like to see this "Breeder" caked with feces and kept in a pen... no water...


Tears. I cannot open the news article, but I already know that the punishment will not fit the crime. I hope the 83 survivors now have good homes, and are living their best life!


----------



## Emmdenn (Jun 5, 2018)

I am appalled and sickened that anyone would ever treat animals this way. I hope this scammer and deplorable person never gets their hands on any animals again...


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

here's a diffferent link, missing some of the photos :'Deplorable conditions': Utah County Sheriff seize 83 dogs in illegal breeding operation


----------



## I'm Elaine (Oct 27, 2020)

The only appropriate punishment for these monsters would be to lock them up in one of those cages forever. This is disgusting and so, so sad!


----------



## MintChip (Feb 26, 2021)

Update.

Maple Mountain English Creams is in the news. More proof that if you advertise is "English Cream....."

deplorable. 83 goldens seized.



'Deplorable conditions': Utah County Sheriff seize 83 dogs in illegal breeding operation


----------



## annef (Feb 23, 2008)

One of the saddest things is to see those gentle goldens reach out to their rescuers.Hope they all get lovely pet homes as they certainly deserve it.One of the worries about exporting dogs is not the people you export to, but what happens when they are bred on from and in future generations and end up in puppy farms like this. One reason for me never to export again. Hope they have very strict penalties for animal cruelty in that state. It happens in every country it seems no matter how strict the laws are. Annef


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

annef said:


> One of the saddest things is to see those gentle goldens reach out to their rescuers.Hope they all get lovely pet homes as they certainly deserve it.One of the worries about exporting dogs is not the people you export to, but what happens when they are bred on from and in future generations and end up in puppy farms like this. One reason for me never to export again. Hope they have very strict penalties for animal cruelty in that state. It happens in every country it seems no matter how strict the laws are. Annef


President Trump Signs Federal Animal Cruelty Bill Into Law (Published 2019) I dk if state would apply on top of federal but suspect it would.


----------



## chelseah (Dec 8, 2020)

Those poor dogs. I hope they all find good homes.


----------



## liddiardjoann (7 mo ago)

goldenmommy said:


> We found yet another breeder with a litter, they post clearances but they are breeding a carrier to a carrier of ich and I thought this was supposed to be something to watch out for, anyone have any feedback on this breeder?


I bought a puppy from this “breeder”. She is breeding and selling innocent puppies with giardia. She knows all her dogs have giardia, yet continues to sell them. My puppy is only 10 months old, so I’m not sure what is to come with her health as an older dog. She had giardia for 7 out of 10 months of her puppy life. She now has malabsorption problems with her gut. I’m working on that and stool eating from the malabsorption problem because of the giardia. This breeder is a cru scammer. Beware.


----------



## liddiardjoann (7 mo ago)

Staci Baker said:


> staci Baker here, I want to clarify as none of you actually took the time to call me up and ask about my program. 1. I dont line breed, Sir Wallee is NOT my dog, never has been. 2. I dont breed Carrier to Carrier, back in like 2012 we did, it wasn't a known thing. 3. We don't have a OFA cardiologist in Utah as of 2019. We do now and they charge over $600 for the report. Those in Utah are going across state lines to find ones as there are not ones here. 4. I use English Cream to let people know what I'm selling. How many times did I look at websites trying to sift out the cream color. To me it helps people know i breed the really light color. I dont claim its another breed, or anything other than a Golden Retriever. I do inform my buyers that the health of a golden be it cream or yellow are the same, there was 1 study done but no others. 5. I was GRAC member but it has Definitely lapsed, I can and will take it off my website. 6. My website has been outdated for a while, so call me. 7. All my girls with OFA prelims on hips have had Pennhip after 2 years of age. Im a firm believer in Pennhip vs OFA. But even so on OFAs own website they acknowledge that preliminary results done after 1 years old are nearly 93% of not changing. So what its the big deal? 93% is a number many would bet money on, and dogs. Why 2 years old? Probably so OFA can get more money or curve the breeding population as not to breed after 2. That's fine, but growth plates and % of change after 1% is so ridiculously low it can't be that. I DO the research on genetics and health clearences. 8. I'm not a puppy mill, I have alot of dogs, I retire them and they stay with us most of the time unless some circumstances say a family member a friend wants our dogs. We raise all our dogs on 7 acres where they can run freely. They have a large 2200sqft barn/kennel call it what you want, it has air conditioning and heat. We have fresh ground water that runs the length of their house for fresh running water. We used to feed Victof but I didn't like that the dogs didn't like it very much. We switched to Costco Kirtland natural domain and purinia pro plan focus. Meat is the number 1 ingredient. Yes its true i don't feed Raw. We do feed 1 egg a day as well to our dogs for added fat and protein. Our puppies are raised in our laundry room from birth to 8 weeks old. If you buy our puppies you get videos of our puppies and mommy dogs nearly weekly. We have nothing to hide in our care. 9. Some of our dogs had grade 1 dysplasia on elbow, but they were not bred until they had tests redone and normal results. I have had 4 goldens that had grade 1 elbows and fair hips. They came from patents with great hips and elbow scores, they have other littermates that passed as well. Mine however, were fat puppies. So I learned the hard way that genetics in my opinion is only maybe 10% of a poor score, but weight factor is HUGE. I got those same girls back to a great weight and low and behold scores came in normal...another reason why OFA isn't a great score system and I prefer Pennhip. I can debate dogs and scores and practices all day long, but would appreciate if people would actually call people before they slander their name across a board with misinformation. Inbreeding comment was my last straw... all my puppies have a COI of less than 5%. I purchase dogs from all over and run K9 before I breed them. Again Walle of Canterbury is not my dog. That dog belongs to a woman named Wendy. You can see my dogs and pedigrees on my website. From time to time there may be a typo. But all my buyers request copies of certificates and I gladly send them right over. Again I have nothing to hide. If I have a breeding coming up and the dam is not listed on my site I send over the clearences so the buyer can make an educated decision whats best for them. I dont hold anyone to a deposit if they change their mind. I dont want anyone feeling stuck with my dogs. I run a great program. I dont feel I have to pay to be in a club that doesn't do any checking to be a member to tell my buyers I'm reputable. Yes everyone , breeders pay money and just like that they are part of the reputable Golden club. Silly! I breed more than 4 litters on average a year. So yes I have had AKC come and do an audit, they inspect paperwork, kennels, dog health, microchips all went fine and passed. They schedule them every year or every other year. Next if you're so inclined i have young children, my husband and I are older. We did home health and hospice for nearly 15 years. We are retired and raising our young kids now and our animals.


Hi Stacie, JoAnn here. The one or maybe all of us us who bought a giardia puppy. You know you have giardia on your property and continue to sell puppies. My Sofia has had giardia 7 out of 10 months of her life. Now she has malabsorption because of the giardia. I think you should have a way to post reviews of your giardia business. You are a cruel person without the knowledge you should have to breed dogs.


----------



## Emmdenn (Jun 5, 2018)

liddiardjoann said:


> I bought a puppy from this “breeder”. She is breeding and selling innocent puppies with giardia. She knows all her dogs have giardia, yet continues to sell them. My puppy is only 10 months old, so I’m not sure what is to come with her health as an older dog. She had giardia for 7 out of 10 months of her puppy life. She now has malabsorption problems with her gut. I’m working on that and stool eating from the malabsorption problem because of the giardia. This breeder is a cru scammer. Beware.


Easy to spread disease and hard to get rid of it living in the conditions these poor dogs did..


----------



## conhouser (7 mo ago)

Emmdenn said:


> Easy to spread disease and hard to get rid of it living in the conditions these poor dogs did..


I had one of Staci's male dogs (Maple Mountain Jack Frost) sire my female in January 2022 (long before I knew anything about the issues discussed on this forum site) - eight beautiful puppies resulted. Vet has checked them carefully with no negative findings. However, I can't find any contact information on Staci Baker to get her approval information (email address would be best) for an AKC litter registration. I would very much appreciate her or anyone who knows how to contact her send me a text or give me a call at (801) 556-9192.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

S


conhouser said:


> I had one of Staci's male dogs (Maple Mountain Jack Frost) sire my female in January 2022 (long before I knew anything about the issues discussed on this forum site) - eight beautiful puppies resulted. Vet has checked them carefully with no negative findings. However, I can't find any contact information on Staci Baker to get her approval information (email address would be best) for an AKC litter registration. I would very much appreciate her or anyone who knows how to contact her send me a text or give me a call at (801) 556-9192.


Since the arrest, I would suspect that is gonna be a big no.. 
If their AKC charges have taken place, she's not going to be able to approve even if you do get ahold of her.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

And not only are you likely up the creek, but Jack has zero clearances. Bad choice on multiple levels.


----------



## goldenlover2 (Apr 29, 2018)

goldenmommy said:


> We found yet another breeder with a litter, they post clearances but they are breeding a carrier to a carrier of ich and I thought this was supposed to be something to watch out for, anyone have any feedback on this breeder?











83 dogs removed from 3 different properties in Spanish Fork, Orem, Provo, sheriff’s office says | Gephardt Daily


A total of 83 dogs "in deplorable conditions" were seized from three locations April 14, and the owners are facing multiple charges...




gephardtdaily.com


----------



## goldenlover2 (Apr 29, 2018)

[83 dogs removed from 3 different properties in Spanish Fork, Orem, Provo, sheriff’s office says | Gephardt Daily

QUOTE="ArchersMom, post: 7429682, member: 43442"]
It appears they charge $3,000 for a pet puppy. Their January litter has no clearances on the parents. The dam only has OFA prelim hips and elbows done at 14 months. The sire they use for all of their upcoming litters, Umka, has foreign certifications.
[/QUOTE]


----------



## goldenlover2 (Apr 29, 2018)

83 dogs removed from 3 different properties in Spanish Fork, Orem, Provo, sheriff’s office says | Gephardt Daily


A total of 83 dogs "in deplorable conditions" were seized from three locations April 14, and the owners are facing multiple charges...




gephardtdaily.com


----------



## goldenlover2 (Apr 29, 2018)

goldenmommy said:


> We found yet another breeder with a litter, they post clearances but they are breeding a carrier to a carrier of ich and I thought this was supposed to be something to watch out for, anyone have any feedback on this breeder?





goldenmommy said:


> We found yet another breeder with a litter, they post clearances but they are breeding a carrier to a carrier of ich and I thought this was supposed to be something to watch out for, anyone have any feedback on this breeder?











83 dogs removed from 3 different properties in Spanish Fork, Orem, Provo, sheriff’s office says | Gephardt Daily


A total of 83 dogs "in deplorable conditions" were seized from three locations April 14, and the owners are facing multiple charges...




gephardtdaily.com


----------

